# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز > الاخبار العاجله  من وكالات الانباء الاردنية >  اقتراح بتبليغ المواطن عن المخالفات المرورية الغيابية التي حررت بحقه خلال 24 ساعة لحسم

## ادارة المنتدى

يشكو العديد من المواطنين من مسألة المخالفات المرورية الغيابية التي يتفاجئون بتحريرها دون علمهم، حيث يطالبون بضرورة إعلام المعني بمخالفته أو حتى عدم تدوين المخالفة في ظل غياب سائق المركبة، وتبقى جدلية تلك المخالفات الغيابية هاجسا يلاحق السائق الذي قد يفاجأ بعدة مخالفات تراكمت عليه دون علم بها أو حتى تحريرها في مواقع لم يصل إليها أو يزورها. وقد طالب محامون بضرورة إتباع آلية معينة تتمثل بـ "إبلاغ المواطن بتحرير مخالفة غيابية بحقه خلال 24 ساعة كحد أقصى من وقت تحريرها"، ورغم أنهم أقرّوا قانونية الخطوة لكنهم رأوا بوجوب تجاوزها بإجراءات عملية تنظيمية.  المسألة الجدلية في هذه القضية تتمحور حول ضرورة تحرير مخالفة لأي شخص يخالف قواعد المرور، لكن بالمقابل لا بد من  إبلاغ المواطن بالمخالفة التي حررت بشأن مركبته، حيث تبرز أهمية إيجاد الآلية لإلغاء عنصر المفاجأة في موضوع المخالفات، كي لا يجد المواطن نفسه أمام عدة مخالفات لا علم له بأي منها.  وأكد المحامي حسين مجلي قانونية تحرير المخالفات الغيابية ولا خلاف في ذلك على الإطلاق، مشيرا بأن على الشخص المعني أن يلجأ للمحكمة المختصة للإعتراض على أي  قرار غيابي صدر بحقه، ولكن للأسف فالبعض يتجنب الإطالة في الإجراءات.  من جهته فقد أيد المحامي أحمد النجداوي ما قاله مجلي حول قانونية المخالفات الغيابية وأن من يرتكب المخالفة يجب أن يخالف، لكنه أشار إلى أن هذه المخالفات أحيانا تجيّر على شخص آخر لم يقترف المخالفة. وأكد النجدواي بضرورة إبلاغ الشخص بمخالفته الغيابية التي حررت بحقه خلال 24 ساعة أو 48 ساعة كحد أقصى، وإعلامه أيضا بسببها ومكانها من خلال اتصال هاتفي؛ ليكون على علم بها ولا يفاجأ بحجم تلك المخالفات أو أن يجد على مركبته مخالفة لا يعلم سببها أو ربما لم يرتكبها.

تفاصيل الخبر هنا...

----------

